# What Reflector For T8 Fixture?



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm going to buy a T8 shop light at my wife's work tomorrow (tractor supply). I get a nice discount with her working and they're already cheap to begin with. Now, my question is, what's the best reflectant for under the hood, preferably something spray on or tape? I've been reading everywhere that gloss white and matte white are very good reflectors... but I can't help but think that buying a chrome gloss spray paint would be much more efficient at reflecting than white. Let me know what you guys think. I'm going to get a 4 ft long 2 bulb fixture for now. If they have a 4 bulb fixture I'll just get that. I figure, if 64 watts isn't enough for my low light plants, then I'll add another 2 bulb fixture to it in the near future to give it 130 watts total.

I have a 55 gallon, if that makes a difference. I'm assuming that I'll be fine with just one 2 bulb fixture though, since my plants consist of a few ferns and some crypts. I just want to be able to add more of them to the aquarium. I'm hoping to get most of the bottom covered with low light plants in the near future and trying to stay with a reasonable budget so I don't end up sleeping on the couch! Also, would 2 40 watt T12's be better than 2 32 watt t8's? Not sure which lights to buy with it...

Let me know what you guys think! Thank you 

Here's a link to the fixture.
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...hop-light-with-pull-chain-switch?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## brads (Mar 23, 2013)

I'd try the white first an see how you like it. It does pretty good. I wouldn't paint it though, the heat might cause it too peel. Then you'd get toxic paint flakes in the tank. You can try covering the inside of the light with aluminum foil. It's cheap, non toxic and if you don't like it, just tear it off. Ok, 64 watts of light is not enough really. That's only 1.16 watts per gallon of light. You divide total watts by gallons of tank. (64/55=1.16363636...) That might be just barely enough for low light plants but not enough for any others. You want 2 or 3 watts per gallon depending on your plants. So yes on adding another fixture or bigger light. Good luck


----------



## DeJay126 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah, I think it's sufficient for the plants currently in my tank and I really have no desire to get crazy with plants. I like the crypts I have, probably going to add a few more of them plus some ferns and be done with it. This fixture already makes my bedroom light up like the fourth of July and is a bit irritating to be honest. I bought some sheet metal and pop riveted it to the fixture so that it deflects the light and doesn't shine in my eyes while I'm laying in bed. Adding another fixture would be way too much light for me. 

I'm happy with this setup though, cost me $25 total, no complaints.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

24" T8 Fluorescent Light Reflector

2x4 foot fluorescent troffer retrofit kit | BuyLightFixtures.com

4 foot aluminum lighting reflector | BuyLightFixtures.com


----------



## clumsycarp (Jul 28, 2015)

for almost all of my lights for the past 40 or so years have been the 4' shoplights.i just leave them as they come with the white finish.i use the regular T8 6500K Daylight tubes..they work perfectly.


----------

